# Making A "Hmp!" Cute Noise After Completing A Sentence



## TweetC (Oct 2, 2007)

I seem to do that alot Hmp! although I don't do it as much now. My counselor was the first to notice it but I had no idea that it had something to do with being nervous because my mother and cousin also do it.


----------



## missglooms (Oct 6, 2007)

sometimes i do that lol and i can't stop myself. it comes natural


----------



## shadowsuit82 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol that's just cute! hmp! :love


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I knew a girl who was anxious and she made this high pitched sound after everything she said. Odd, it rubbed off me for a while until I dope slapped myself back into reality.


----------



## leavemealone158 (Nov 23, 2007)

it sounds cute. I say 'ummm...' alot and hate it. I also wimper/yelp like a dog. My gf says it's cute though :mushy


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

TweetC said:


> I seem to do that alot Hmp! although I don't do it as much now. My counselor was the first to notice it but I had no idea that it had something to do with being nervous because my mother and cousin also do it.





missglooms said:


> sometimes i do that lol and i can't stop myself. it comes natural


I don't understand; What kind of sound is that exactly, and if it's so wierd, then how can you not notice that it's weird and must be the cause of nervousness or other?


----------



## Amileaway (Oct 27, 2011)

I just remembered that I used to make strange noises in the back of my throat when I was younger. I still find myself doing this when I am in need of a cigarette. As for the end of a sentence, the girl Stephanie on that "Sons of Guns" show does something like that every time she says something sassy.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

after every sentence?


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

I know someone who always starts his sentences with a contemplative "eeeeeeeehhhm" noise. I myself say "eh" very often. I don't think it's a disorder, more like just a habit.


----------



## Amileaway (Oct 27, 2011)

> after every sentence?


No I would just walk around making weird noises as sort of a placation for nervousness or boredom. I do find myself silently repeating the last few syllables of something I heard someone say or that I said, like a little whispering parrot.


----------

